# Are you 98% or 2%??



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2008)

This was freaky... check it out! answer with your reply post if you are 98% or 2% 

Don't scroll down too quickly answer one at a time... and no cheating!! :lol: 




> *-----------------------------------------
> At        the end of this message, you are asked a question.
> Answer it        immediately Don't stop and think about it.*
> 
> ...


I was 98%... was freaked out too... weird how it works.


----------



## KenpoGirl75 (Nov 20, 2008)

Now that was definitely freaky!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2008)

blue screwdriver here. 

I knew I was special. lol.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm only half special - I had a green hammer :lol:.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 20, 2008)

Weird... I thought "red spade".  I don't even call a shovel a spade, but for whatever reason that was all I could come up with when it said, "Quick! Think!"  Guess I panicked.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 20, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I'm only half special - I had a green hammer :lol:.


Same here, except my hammer was blue.


----------



## Carol (Nov 20, 2008)

Black calculator :idunno:


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 20, 2008)

Holy **** I thought of a red hammer. That is crazy. I guess I'm part of the 98%.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 20, 2008)

Blue wrench. Lot's of 2%er's here


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Holy **** I thought of a red hammer. That is crazy. I guess I'm part of the 98%.


I should've made this into a poll...  Guess you and me (so far) are the NORMAL ones... :lol:


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 20, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Black calculator :idunno:


 
I think that makes you more "nerdy" than "special"


----------



## Carol (Nov 20, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> I think that makes you more "nerdy" than "special"



I love it when you talk nerdy to me...  :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> I love it when you talk nerdy to me...  :ultracool


 *groan* cute but *groan*  :lol:


----------



## jarrod (Nov 20, 2008)

black hammer.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 20, 2008)

Blue disrupter....:lol:

Yes, a disrupter is a tool that I use in my work.

Waterjet bomb disrupter


----------



## donna (Nov 20, 2008)

Yellow Shovel. 
Maybe it is a Martial Mind Thing that we are coming up with more 2% ers


----------



## crushing (Nov 20, 2008)

yellow screwdriver.

Or was it a fuzzy naval?


----------



## Nomad (Nov 20, 2008)

2%

Red Saw (half-special too)

Seems to be a large number in the 2% catagory (definitely more than 2% so far)


----------



## myusername (Nov 20, 2008)

Black Spanner.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 20, 2008)

silver knife    (I'm blade fixated lol)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2008)

Lisa said:


> blue screwdriver here.
> 
> I knew I was special. lol.


 

I was scared as that is what I thought as well. Then I saw that Lisa had it also. So, I am not alone.


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 20, 2008)

Red kitchen shears.  At least I got the color...umm...right?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 20, 2008)

Okay I am a 2%.  I thought of a Glock! :erg:  I guess we know who went to the range today.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 20, 2008)

Blue Saw...I was going to say Blue Hoe but then I thought hmm maybe they meant a tool not a gardening tool.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> I was scared as that is what I thought as well. Then I saw that Lisa had it also. So, I am not alone.



We are spayshul together!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm 1/2 Spayshul, I thought of a brown hammer. Yeah, I'm creative too. lol


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!! That is TOO SCARY.....Red Hammer.....


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn it! Im Normal.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm 2%...blue table saw

Apparently I'm abnormal....this is NOT news 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## dart68 (Nov 20, 2008)

WOW!  Red hammer here.  That's freaky.  Now can someone explain why?


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 20, 2008)

My guess would be because we are largely conditioned to see Red as the colour of immediacy, stress and danger (maths and sudden decision making)  and when we are under stress, for all our supposed sophistication these days, we are still subconsciously predisposed to hit things, so the hammer is the tool that springs to mind.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 20, 2008)

dart68 said:


> WOW! Red hammer here. That's freaky. Now can someone explain why?


 

Sure.

98/2 % part is B.S. Helps sell it.

A lot of people will pick the color red, out of the blue, so to speak-maybe not most, but a lot.

A lot of people will pick "hammer" when told to pick a tool out of the blue-maybe not most, but a lot.

Thus-"red hammer." Got nothing to do with the arithmetic, got nothing to do with being special.....


----------



## Tames D (Nov 20, 2008)

Magenta Torpedo Level


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Sure.
> 
> 98/2 % part is B.S. Helps sell it.
> 
> ...



  I am so.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lisa said:


> I am so.


 

So am I. Don't need any more silly tests to tell me that, though...:lfao:


----------



## Fiendlover (Nov 21, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Blue wrench. Lot's of 2%er's here


 Whoa!  me too!  a blue wrench.  ;P


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2008)

Blue sander. Does that mean I'm abrasive? :uhoh:


----------



## Big Don (Nov 21, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Blue disrupter....:lol:
> 
> Yes, a disrupter is a tool that I use in my work.
> 
> Waterjet bomb disrupter


Your job  is way more fun than mine


----------



## crushing (Nov 21, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Blue sander. Does that mean I'm abrasive? :uhoh:


 
Sadly so.



:angel:


----------



## Carol (Nov 21, 2008)

If you are, it means you're abrasive in a way that makes everything smooth


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> If you are, it means you're abrasive in a way that makes everything smooth



 Awwwww. :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Blue sander. Does that mean I'm abrasive? :uhoh:


Only when you rub folks in the wrong way... which is rarely. :asian:


----------



## foggymorning162 (Nov 21, 2008)

Purple rachet. My Mommy say's I'm special.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 21, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Blue sander. Does that mean I'm abrasive? :uhoh:



Mine was blue screwdriver does that mean I screw...err..nevermind...heh...:uhyeah:


----------



## exile (Nov 21, 2008)

Blue axe. 

I think Elder's absolutely right about this: red is in some respects the canonical color, and a hammer is in some ways the canonical hand tool. Here's what we need to do: send out a two-question poll to a random group of people:

_Name the first color that comes into your head.

Name the first tool that comes into your head.
_

and then compare the results with the OP poll. Then send out a single question poll to a different, random group:

_Think of a tool of a certain color. What is it (both tool type and color)?
_

The null hypothesis is that you'd get the same %age of people saying 'red' and 'hammer' in the first poll as say 'red hammer' in the second (and in the OP poll). But if there's a systematic discrepancy over many repetitions of this two-pronged polling experiment, it would suggest that there's something about redness and hammerhood that tend to reinforce each other (hard to say what that might be; but it's logically possible that there is...).

My guess, for what it's worth, is that you _would_ get very close to the same %age for both of these, and that %age would be same as in the original poll that the OP here is about. The beauty part of this is that anyone who's curious about the outcome can pick a few dozen people they know and run the test themselves... and if you _do_, please do post your results on MT!


----------



## crushing (Nov 21, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Mine was blur screwdriver does that mean I screw...err..nevermind...heh...:uhyeah:


 

If it's blur, you may want to slow down.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 21, 2008)

crushing said:


> If it's blur, you may want to slow down.



LOL!  Whoops typo!  BLUE! heh...


----------



## zDom (Nov 21, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Black calculator :idunno:



:lol: The answer that made the most sense, IMO 

I panicked when asked to think of a colored tool quick. Black calculator DID enter my mind as a possibility 

But I decided on "Black Saw" for some reason :shrug:

OOH RAH! for the 2-percenters!!!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 21, 2008)

A blue hammer here.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry... I thought "What the hell does a tool have to do with the silly math?"


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 21, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Blue wrench. Lot's of 2%er's here


 
Me, too! That does freak me out.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 21, 2008)

My theory is this....

Arithmetic is done on the left side of the brain.  Creative ideas are done with the right side of the brain.  The math forces you to be dominate with your left side of the brain, then you are asked to do a "creative task" by picking a colored tool.  You are told to do it quickly so you don't have time to switch over to the rightside (i noticed that many answers that didn't have red hammer had other thoughts first before doing the task at hand allowing a switch over).

Since your brain is on left side and not creative, it defaults to a primary color and tool.  Red is one of the first colors learned and the same with a hammer.  These are easily pulled from memory without thought.

My hypothesis is that people who didn't pick "red hammer" are more rightside dominate or equal or they had a "break state" in which they switched tasks with internal dialog before answering.

discuss..... :uhyeah:


----------



## morph4me (Nov 21, 2008)

What I found most interesting is that when the question about the color and the tool came up a vivid picture popped into my mind and I had to translate that picture into the words that described it.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 21, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Sorry... I thought "What the hell does a tool have to do with the silly math?"



LOL!  I found this so funny...


----------



## exile (Nov 21, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> My theory is this....
> 
> Arithmetic is done on the left side of the brain.  Creative ideas are done with the right side of the brain.  The math forces you to be dominate with your left side of the brain, then you are asked to do a "creative task" by picking a colored tool.  You are told to do it quickly so you don't have time to switch over to the rightside (i noticed that many answers that didn't have red hammer had other thoughts first before doing the task at hand allowing a switch over).
> 
> ...



Yes, this is what I was getting at in terms of the default status of both redness and 'hammerhood' in their own respective areas of our experience. It's a good point about using the arithmetic problems to kind of wash out any pre-existing inclination in the test subject's mind to go for a non-default pair of concepts. If you've spent the day working with your kid on putting together a model Spitfire, for example, and you try to answer the question without the math 'scrambler' first, you're probably much more likely to say something like 'silver tweezers' or 'blue needlenode pliers', and so on.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> My theory is this....
> 
> Arithmetic is done on the left side of the brain.  Creative ideas are done with the right side of the brain.  The math forces you to be dominate with your left side of the brain, then you are asked to do a "creative task" by picking a colored tool.  You are told to do it quickly so you don't have time to switch over to the rightside (i noticed that many answers that didn't have red hammer had other thoughts first before doing the task at hand allowing a switch over).
> 
> ...


Speaking as one of the FEW 98%'ers when I took the test initially I did the computations as fast as I could and then answered the color/tool question just as quickly... so I reckon I'm right side dominate although my artistic endeavors say I'm left... 

Now I'm confused and my head hurts.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 22, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Speaking as one of the FEW 98%'ers when I took the test initially I did the computations as fast as I could and then answered the color/tool question just as quickly... so I reckon I'm right side dominate although my artistic endeavors say I'm left...
> 
> Now I'm confused and my head hurts.


 
Actually it would be the opposite.

Right side=mainly creative, artistic, intuitive
Left=mainly logical, organized

You can find tests online that will test for right/left side brain dominance.


----------

